

A HN clone for the World Cup - vincentleeuwen
http://www.rushkick.com

======
vincentleeuwen
Little side project based on [https://github.com/arocks/steel-
rumors](https://github.com/arocks/steel-rumors)

------
wkneepkens
Good source for some of the more interesting moments for the current WC. What
do you plan to focus on post the tournament?

~~~
vincentleeuwen
Not sure but I guess transfer news primarily. I already spend too much time on
banner-heavy Websites so figured I might as well build a user generated, ad-
free version :)

